# Anavar vs Tbol



## TF03

*Tbol? Anavar? Both?*​
Anavar 11342.48%Tbol 11041.35%Both?4316.17%


----------



## TF03

Everywhere I look there seems to be contrasting views as to which of these is "best".

I've seen people say anavar anywhere between 60-150mg ed.

Some people say Tbol between 60-100mg ed.

I've even seen some people say stack them together!

So for an oral only cycle, which one if you could only choose between these two would you pick? I know people will say, run it with test etc, but lets just focus on these two very popular orals.

Both with very mild (if any if your lucky) side, both liver toxic (but not to a major degree), Tbol is a bit cheaper but do you get that little bit extra with anavar with the extra cost? (NO PRICES PLEASE!)

Var commonly used for cutting but with great strength gains.

Tbol, more used for a bit a size but with strength gains.

Which would YOU choose?


----------



## stone14

to bulk id pick tbol to cut and strength var, if i had to pick 1 if i had the cash id pick var


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

will be back to visit this thread as i'm thinking of running either...


----------



## Andrew1664

I've only experience with tbol, great stuff and will be using it again. Need to go for 100mg daily to get the best results.


----------



## sizar

You can't beat anavar mate 100mg per day rocks


----------



## mal

sizar said:


> You can't beat anavar mate 100mg per day rocks


Alright dude! you massive yet,how the training going?


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Did tbol for 7 weeks at 80mg daily and liked it. Was on a low carb diet and strength went up and vascularity was crazy. Just started anavar the other day. Doing 50mg a day for a week then 100mg a day for 8 weeks. Will let you know which I prefer after I'm done


----------



## bighead1985

radicalry00 said:


> Did tbol for 7 weeks at 80mg daily and liked it. Was on a low carb diet and strength went up and vascularity was crazy. Just started anavar the other day. Doing 50mg a day for a week then 100mg a day for 8 weeks. Will let you know which I prefer after I'm done


ill wait for your opinions


----------



## TF03

There also seems to be some people who can develop gyno from Tbol. Although this seems to be the exception rather than the rule.

I've never heard of anyone suffering gyno from var however. Something to consider.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

TF03 said:


> There also seems to be some people who can develop gyno from Tbol. Although this seems to be the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I've never heard of anyone suffering gyno from var however. Something to consider.


 I thought the chlorine atom in tbol made this impossible?


----------



## TF03

radicalry00 said:


> I thought the chlorine atom in tbol made this impossible?


"Due to the 4-chloro alteration, Oral Turinabol can't interact with the aromatase enzyme, so estrogenic side effects are diminished. However, it is interesting to note that some users report mild gynecomastia with oral turinabol alone. Whether this is due to the aromatization of a small amount of methyltestosterone left over from the manufacturing process or Oral Turinabol possibly having a small amount of direct action at the estrogen receptor is unclear. The 4-chloro alteration also prevents Oral Turinabol from interacting with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme, so conversion to a dihydro form is not possible. Even so, androgenic alopecia is still possible with higher doses eg (>40 mg/day), and not surprisingly, some erectile dysfunction will be present when Oral Turinabol is used alone despite a functional sex drive. Although mild acne, gas, indigestion, elevated liver enzymes, diminished production of leutinizing hormone, and natural testosterone are all worth noting, the most serious concern is the effect it has on the blood lipid profile."

Although, as I said this is the exception, rather than the rule. Nevertheless, I believe its always handy to have some Nolva ready. Just in case the "itchy nips" start!


----------



## TF03

I've also seen that var will kill your libido, where as Tbol wont.

Also something to consider.


----------



## londonlad

looking forward to reading about further results, im about to start a 6-10week of 50-100mg anavar cycle as first cycle depending on how body reacts.

Certainly will be reading more into Tbol for the future as something like dianabol i feel will blow me up too much, bigger isnt always better in my opinion


----------



## NorthernSoul

From a third person perspective it always seamed to me that var was on top.


----------



## CJ

Tbol was an excellent first cycle for me.

7kg lean mass in 7 weeks, lost nothing in PCT either.

My Tbol log :-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


----------



## CJ

Oh, and from a personnel point of view, I wouldn't run 2 x orals at the same time


----------



## Narked

Currently stocking up on tbol for a cycle so I'm not able to cast a vote.. Anyone know what the strength gains are on tbol? Obviously it's subjective.


----------



## { KLAUS }

Always heard they have been too similar to call?

Tbol is cheaper round mine.


----------



## CJ

Strength increased a fair but with my cycle of Tbol, but not huge increases

I believe it has fairly low androgenic properties and therefor other orals may be a better option if strength is a priority


----------



## huge monguss

looks like anavar is on top


----------



## jaymz247

CJ said:


> Tbol was an excellent first cycle for me.
> 
> 7kg lean mass in 7 weeks, lost nothing in PCT either.
> 
> My Tbol log :-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


Digging up a bit of an old thread but doing my research on the forum before I start threads etc, but is this link dead?

Great forum btw guys! Helped with so much so far!


----------



## Nilly

I like both. I got better results with Tbol in terms of strength (and size), however I ran the Tbol at 80mg per day whereas I ran the Var at 60mg per day. This is due to the price of the compounds with Tbol being less expensive, so I purchased more  .

I would recommend both compounds as an oral to run alongside test and I would recommend both as an oral only cycle if that is the route you want to go down. And when I say "both", I don't mean at the same time lol. Though I am sure people have tried it!

One side I noticed with the Tbol was that after a couple of weeks it made me extremely crabbit. That said, libido etc was fine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

I prefer anavar. Experienced similar gains with 100mg var as with 80mg tbol but tbol made my acne worse which wasn't nice.

And before anyone chimes in and claims tbol shouldn't "technically" cause acne it certainly did with me. So far out of epistane, anavar and tbol the tbol is the only one that noticeably increased my acne.


----------



## steve_1111uk

I carnt take var, even low dose gives me killer headaces, Didnt get this with T-bol.


----------



## Slight of hand

Tbol most cost effective bang for buck....by far.


----------



## wee-chris

i just bridged with 100mg anavar for 8 weeks. First time using it. Found it too be awesome!


----------



## Zorrin

Its like asking me to choose between my mother and father. they're my two favourite orals.

If Someone just wanted to use steroids for the first time, I'd say tbol. You get more mass, but without water bloat, and its cheap. I've done 3 cycles with tbol.

I'm currently using anavar for the first time - 100mg ed. Its everything that winstrol promises to be, without aching tendons or itchy scalp.

I use turinabol if I'm bulking, anavar if I'm cutting. Tbol isn't wet like dbol, nor totally dry like anavar. You sort of stay the same.

Tbol builds the most mass. Anavar increases strength, and adds little muscles on your big muscles, if you know what I mean. It makes your muscles interesting, with lumps and curves. I've followed 50mg tbol a day for a few weeks with 100mg anavar for the following weeks.The gains keep coming - especially if I use creatine with that dose of anavar.

I'm effected badly by estrogen from dianabol, so I don't use it. I'm fine with turinabol.Never suffered gyno, but my nipples go from "inny" to "outy" on tbol. I read someone else say the same thing.


----------



## 19072

havent tried tbol myself will try on my next course....

But i did try anavar and want overly impressed by it. 100mg ed. major back pumps stopped me from deadlifting!


----------



## miggs

What pct would u run for a t-Bol cycle only?


----------



## apple

Zorrin said:


> Its like asking me to choose between my mother and father. they're my two favourite orals.
> 
> If Someone just wanted to use steroids for the first time, I'd say tbol. You get more mass, but without water bloat, and its cheap. I've done 3 cycles with tbol.
> 
> I'm currently using anavar for the first time - 100mg ed. Its everything that winstrol promises to be, without aching tendons or itchy scalp.
> 
> I use turinabol if I'm bulking, anavar if I'm cutting. Tbol isn't wet like dbol, nor totally dry like anavar. You sort of stay the same.
> 
> Tbol builds the most mass. Anavar increases strength, and adds little muscles on your big muscles, if you know what I mean. It makes your muscles interesting, with lumps and curves. I've followed 50mg tbol a day for a few weeks with 100mg anavar for the following weeks.The gains keep coming - especially if I use creatine with that dose of anavar.
> 
> I'm effected badly by estrogen from dianabol, so I don't use it. I'm fine with turinabol.Never suffered gyno, but my nipples go from "inny" to "outy" on tbol. I read someone else say the same thing.


What brands of anavar and tbol do you use ?


----------



## Hayesy

Var goes down like skittles YUMMY


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Gyno and loss of libido is still possible with tbol


----------



## hugepecks89

hey guys how do i start my own thread


----------



## Hendrix

Tbol is a great little androgen


----------



## richyb1974

Mate, how much of a gap between Tbol and Var?

Ive started the Var (love it) and looking to add Tbol.....

Thanks



radicalry00 said:


> Did tbol for 7 weeks at 80mg daily and liked it. Was on a low carb diet and strength went up and vascularity was crazy. Just started anavar the other day. Doing 50mg a day for a week then 100mg a day for 8 weeks. Will let you know which I prefer after I'm done


----------



## sharktank

hendrix said:


> Tbol is a great little androgen


Change your avatar! You cant come onto a forum with us high on test with that slut on there hahaha.. Daaamn!

Anyway, I've ran var with very nice results. Quite surprised at the strength gains I had from it too.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

richy I left about a 8 week gap between finishing the tbol and starting the var. I thought var was on par with tbol when it came to gains but I did seem to add a bit more strength with tbol.


----------



## oldmandave

richyb1974 where abouts in London are you mate north or south


----------



## Andy Y

I am currently into week 2 of 80mg ed Tbol and the pumps are fantastic. Its still to early to compare it to the var i have used in the past but Var for me is great at 100mg ed. i have some var for when i finish the tbol.

I am running the tbol with 50mg ed prov and 300mg ew test enanthate so should be a good cycle


----------



## Slight of hand

For me tbol is the best all round oral by a mile - becoming more and more popular as monotherapy while bridging.


----------



## richyb1974

oldmandave said:


> richyb1974 where abouts in London are you mate north or south


Central


----------



## alan_wilson

I'm running both with superb results.

But I'm very mindful of sides and I'm really anal in the way I'm taking care if myself


----------



## Hayesy

Anavar is the dogs nads!!

Never done TBol and was thinkin on doing 6 weeks tbol 8 weeks var!!!


----------



## legoheed

was just wondering who done the best tbol ?


----------



## engllishboy

legoheed said:


> was just wondering who done the best tbol ?


Using ProChems ATM, seems legit. Although I have nothing to compare it to as I've never ran it before!


----------



## DELxxxBOY

I used tbol for my first cycle loved it only sides was few spots, only bad thing i can say is they need to bring out them dosed in 50mg i was using pc at 10mg per tablet so taking 10 tablets a day started to get a bit tedious near end... Anavar is getting added into my next blast so ill compare then


----------



## JusNoGood

I did PC var (50mg tabs) and just wasn't that impressed...was ok but not good for the money....I started on 100mg ended ramping up to 200mg ed to see if I could get more out of it, I didn't

Tbol was great. Strength gains were great - and i've kept a lot of it after pct as well  Ive done both pc and wildcat, both were good but I thought wc were better. I load up on taurine, vit c, omega 3,6,9 and didn't really have any sides.

Next I think I'm going to do 3 weeks of SD (my fav) followed by Tbol.


----------



## str4nger

I ran them together and it was awsome

rohm 50mg tabs and pro chem 10 mg tabs


----------



## gazh

I'm running Rohm var at the mo 100mg ED and to be honest feels no were near as good as the TBOL did at 80mg a day

TBOL all the way for me !! Also libido been dented slightly on the var, also more expensive too !


----------



## Zorrin

Anavar is a bit of a specialist steroid, but its great at what it does. Since labs have been knocking out 50mg pills, the price has come down and people have stopped thinking of it as a weak steroid.

Anavar is good for muscle shaping, hardness and strength, with low toxicity and sides. No achey tendons like winstrol, and female bodybuilders respond amazingly to tiny amounts without growing wiskers.

Turinabol is the most versatile oral steroid, and perfect for a first cycle. It adds beef to the skinny, not convinced about injecting newbie without any estrogen or hair loss concerns. A fixed-up Dianabol V2.0, that you feel good on, quite a pure nitrogen-retention agent - and not much else.

I've used both separately. people who've used them in combo seem to generally rate the mix - anavar for strength and losing a biit of belly flab, tbol to add some fairly dry beef.


----------



## jbbuilder

Any suggested labs for tbol - any better than others basically?


----------



## Zorrin

jbbuilder said:


> Any suggested labs for tbol - any better than others basically?


I know this is an unusual suggestion, but I really loved Gen-Shi turinabol, the uber-cool japanese lab run by ninjas in chemical warfare suits.

http://genshilabs.com/pages.php?p=Production

Aren't they the strangest, geekiest UGL you've ever seen? Killer Tbol, but in the japanese spirit of miniturisation, their vials are all annoying 5ml jobs.


----------



## G-man99

Used ROHM anavar at 150mg day for 10 weeks and was disappointed with it.

Going to run WC Tbol at 80mg daily in my next cycle as a kickstart for 6 weeks


----------



## trainiac

For what it's worth, anavar is very much more anabolic than turinabol. On the other hand, turinabol binds better to the AR receptors though that may be less important than we think.


----------



## jeffj

used both tbol gave more mass..but anavar gave me an overal better look than tbol. strength gains were amazing on the anavar. ran it at 100mg ed for 6weeks along with my test cycle


----------



## Hayesy

Tbol give me some mass but shut me down hard....

Var ripped me up but its dear to run for the length i need for it to effect u

Var for me hands down is the only oral i wud bother with now!!


----------



## M1chael

tbol is NOT dbol without the bloat

tbol DOES aromatize and you will hold water, the 4-chloro binding never blocked aromatisation 100%

yes, you can develop gyno from it at existing but not yet visible condition

contrary to the public believe it turned out to be as toxic as halotestin in my case (original jenapharm back in the 90s)


----------



## Kimball

M1chael said:


> tbol is NOT dbol without the bloat
> 
> tbol DOES aromatize and you will hold water, the 4-chloro binding never blocked aromatisation 100%
> 
> yes, you can develop gyno from it at existing but not yet visible condition
> 
> contrary to the public believe it turned out to be as toxic as halotestin in my case (original jenapharm back in the 90s)


What makes you think Tbol aromatises, as it was developed not to.


----------



## nat23

RS4 said:


> Has anyone tried BSI 50mg tbol, how did you find them?


Bit late..but yeah Im on them now, totally awesome pump, been getting complements from the girls too.


----------



## nat23

I started with a HRT clinic (testosterone), and managed to get 1 shot a week for the first month, and then I started taking turinabol (oral), and then visited another HRT clinic so now getting 2 shots 1 week, and only one the following week. . Been on turinabol for a month (had trouble finding a source).

I will run the turinbol for 6 weeks total at 80mg as long as Im getting results...maybe up to 100mg ed.

My question is, would it be a good idea to run anavar with proviron after the 6 week mark when I come off turinabol to help cut up for summer? This would expand the cycle out for 10-12 weeks. Any thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## Paulo15_4

I have used both by themselves. I have to say they are very similar. But I found that the tbol was a lot harder to recover from and I lost alot of the gains. Var at 100mg ed with a good creapure and high carb diet will do you good and keep most of the gains. That's what I'd choose


----------



## AK-26

Kimball said:


> What makes you think Tbol aromatises, as it was developed not to.


Quite a few people have got gyno and bloat from tbol, it's rare and often doesn't happen at doses lower than 100mg.

I myself have had itchy nips and the beginning of gyno when running 120mg of tbol, 10mg nolva sorted this for me and prevented it continuing.

I reckon you need to be prone to gyno for it to effect you as most people don't get any gyno sides. I've tried various labs I trust so it's not a case of bunk gear or Dbol sold as Tbol.


----------



## leandreams

anyone used bsi 10mg tbol?

edit - i used it - was dbol :thumb:


----------



## HDU

thoughts ?


----------



## &lt;Slim&gt;

CJ said:


> Tbol was an excellent first cycle for me.
> 
> 7kg lean mass in 7 weeks, lost nothing in PCT either.
> 
> My Tbol log :-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


Hi CJ, was interested to take a look at your Tbol log but when the link opened it said 'invalid thread specified'..


----------



## mook87

Get a good h drol clone z


----------



## Guest

HDU said:


> thoughts ?


Believe him because hes right.its impossible for 50mg tabs to be var as the raws are too dear for the actual prices.


----------



## HDU

shotgun said:


> Believe him because hes right.its impossible for 50mg tabs to be var as the raws are too dear for the actual prices.


This is what I thought then I always see people taking 60mg plus var


----------



## Guest

HDU said:


> This is what I thought then I always see people taking 60mg plus var


exactly mate with real var you don't even need 50mg day


----------



## HDU

shotgun said:


> exactly mate with real var you don't even need 50mg day


And now just wait for hate comments coming in.. Haha


----------



## Guest

HDU said:


> And now just wait for hate comments coming in.. Haha


ha yeah I know **** em


----------



## polishmate

so my bulgarian 5mg per tablet anavar could be legit after all lol. time will tell


----------



## Bulk1

On a side note.. isn't it hard to get hold of the legit T-bol these days?


----------



## Guest

polishmate said:


> so my bulgarian 5mg per tablet anavar could be legit after all lol. time will tell


Could be ,you must also know that Bulgaria is known for faking a lot of pharma


----------



## stuey99

shotgun said:


> Could be ,you must also know that Bulgaria is known for faking a lot of pharma


Anavar?? Tbol?? There is a women's section you nkow haha!! I'll have 80mg dbol or 175 oxys thankyou very much!!! Lol


----------



## Guest

stuey99 said:


> Anavar?? Tbol?? There is a women's section you nkow haha!! I'll have 80mg dbol or 175 oxys thankyou very much!!! Lol


175mg is that all you big girl ha


----------



## trainiac

I did notice some water retention on tbol @ 80mg per day. As soon as I quit it, I suddenly dropped about 2 kg.


----------



## Muscles14

Anavar jl labs


----------



## Muscles14

Are they any good?


----------



## G-man99

Sun Thai pharma Tbol


----------



## tyke1

British dragon or zydex tbol. Anyone rate these labs?


----------



## Prince Adam

tyke1 said:


> British dragon or zydex tbol. Anyone rate these labs?


Zydex is all the rage at the moment on here.


----------



## tyke1

Can get prochem aswell. Just want to know any thoughts on which is best


----------



## bigchickenlover

Bd are gtg in my opinion! Rate then high enjoyed the look var gave me


----------



## Muscles14

anyone tried jl labs??


----------



## stuey99

shotgun said:


> 175mg is that all you big girl ha


Hey I ain't some kinda fvckin juice junky yano...I like my nice conservative cycles bro, you know this lol


----------



## Guest

tyke1 said:


> Can get prochem aswell. Just want to know any thoughts on which is best


Prochem tbol are gtg


----------



## J4MES

Zydex Tbol or Anavar?

Anyone tired them?

I'm looking to do a lean bulk and stay relatively dry. My diet is all in check and controlled.


----------



## tyke1

Running zydex at mo. All good so far.


----------



## J4MES

tyke1 said:


> Running zydex at mo. All good so far.


Anavar or tbol and what dose?


----------



## tyke1

Tbol. It's my 1st cycle 50mg a day and going great. Strength and body weight going up nice and pump is great.


----------



## J4MES

tyke1 said:


> Tbol. It's my 1st cycle 50mg a day and going great. Strength and body weight going up nice and pump is great.


Have you gained much water weight with the cycle? Ie. starting to look smooth.


----------



## tyke1

Don't think there is much water if any. Muscle feels solid all the time.


----------



## HammerHarris

Im currently on test 400 ( 600 mg per week ) and 400 mg per week of mast e , 1st time using mast e - only a low dose but still had great benefit. Ive just started on ASlabs Tbol 75 mg per day for 6 weeks which will finish my cycle - hopefully put a bit of solid muscle on . ( 1st time ive used tbol )


----------



## Love2DL

Should Tbol really give good strength gains considering it has an anabolic to androgenic ratio of 100:1?

Just wondering this as I seen the gear testing thread and it seems a lot of people are getting winny instead.


----------



## champagnecharly

Interesting thread thanks for all the good informative posts in here.

I've got hold of some ASLABS Anavar which I was going to start running shortly for my first cycle. Then I watched the youtube vid posted a few pages back and noted the 2/5mg tablets being spoke of (the OG Searle ones). So the question I have now is what exactly is in my Anavar tabs if they're not 100% Oxandrolone?

Is it possible to get hold of these Mexican labs Oxandrolone over here?


----------



## barneycharles

TF03 said:


> There also seems to be some people who can develop gyno from Tbol. Although this seems to be the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I've never heard of anyone suffering gyno from var however. Something to consider.


If that stops you from doing one of the greatest orals then you have a problem!


----------



## Dazarooni

barneycharles said:


> If that stops you from doing one of the greatest orals then you have a problem!


Good results with tbol? What dose did you run?


----------



## mluke

A lot of people i think prefer the var


----------



## lewishart

Both are good in different ways.

First cycle tbol 60mg ED gained 7kg lost basically nothing.

Var at 100mg ed will give you a better harder look and will give out superior vascularity that tbol can't compete with.

However I would be happy with both and have used both many times.


----------



## dazbcos1969

On both now first time on T-Bol 75mg D-Hacks Var & 90mg of Cambridge T-Bol a day split into 3 doses so every 6 hours whilst awake, just starting to get good pumps so the early signs look promising  also been running 1ml sust Organon 1ml Deca Organon with 1ml of testoviron a week same syringe 

Cheers for the info!

Daz B


----------



## armor king

Anavar is way to weak to beat tbol. Allso tbols is much cheaper and not faked as much


----------



## Fraser991

Only been on a var cycle.... Good results but can be very expensive. Tbol Is alot cheaper and supposingly it won't kill your libido.


----------



## kev_1664

Can't seem to get that link to work mate .

..would like a look at that


----------



## tyke1

I ran a cycle of tbol at start of this year and I'm looking to start another in a few week. Is 2 oral cycles a year too much. Not using mega dose. 60mg per day. Maybe go to 80mg and stay on for less time.


----------



## littlejames

Can't wait to try var! Cheers for the info


----------



## cudsyaj

I highly highly doubt your var or anyone else's is var, real var is extremely expensive to produce and easily swapped out for winny to most... Just get Tbol, at least you can be fairly sure it's Tbol on the box and in the tab


----------



## stone14

cudsyaj said:


> I highly highly doubt your var or anyone else's is var, real var is extremely expensive to produce and easily swapped out for winny to most... Just get Tbol, at least you can be fairly sure it's Tbol on the box and in the tab


This type of answer is repeated alot but means nothing realy, how do you no how much it takes the Chinese to produce var and then what to sell it at, plenty ugl var about Imo, not every.ugl are scammers


----------



## stone14

Iv used plenty winstrol and tbol, tried triumph var and iv had nothing like it before so that for one is not var.or tbol


----------



## armor king

So i take it most people favour anavar. I bet most of them havnt used anavar though and it was winstrol instead


----------



## armor king

cudsyaj said:


> I highly highly doubt your var or anyone else's is var, real var is extremely expensive to produce and easily swapped out for winny to most... Just get Tbol, at least you can be fairly sure it's Tbol on the box and in the tab


Thats what i just said aswell


----------



## armor king

stone14 said:


> This type of answer is repeated alot but means nothing realy, how do you no how much it takes the Chinese to produce var and then what to sell it at, plenty ugl var about Imo, not every.ugl are scammers


Because your buying it for so cheap. It shouldnt be cheap it makes no sence to sell it cheap


----------



## Pharoah

stone14 said:


> This type of answer is repeated alot but means nothing realy, how do you no how much it takes the Chinese to produce var and then what to sell it at, plenty ugl var about Imo, not every.ugl are scammers


Its not the ugls are necessarily scammers but theyre selling what theyre sold, if their supplier is scamming them by replacing raws or selling them cut raws then the ugl is putting it out unknowingly. Real var is crazy expensive, I dont want to date myself but I was using var when there was just an ugl and we could only get 2.5 mg pharma var tabs from italy and that **** was crazy expensive back then. 30mg a day would lead to great results and an empty bank account lol. Upsher smiths pharma var is ridiculously expensive but every lab has it out at pennies on the dollar? Its just my opinion from having done and known the real thing, im yet to find anything close on the ugl scene and ill freely admit after being burned 6-7 times I havent bothered to try it in a while so maybe the mythical unicorn exists but at this stage, certain compounds id only trust to pharma and var primo and gh top those lists.


----------



## simonthepieman

My next cycle starts with dhacks Winny and finishes with var so I'll let you know of I notice a difference.

Tbol is a great compound though


----------



## SelflessSelfie

Not saying that this is true or that I know anything about it, but just to throw an idea out there instead of just repeating what everybody else and their dog seems to be spouting on these boards....

But it could be in some cases (confirmed by wedinos results) that the UGL anavar you are using is actually Oxandrolone at a much lower purity than pharma grade, maybe someone more clued up could answer this but say you had Anavar at 70% purity would the contaminants lower the efficacy of the active compound?

There are test results galore with positive results for anavar on wedinos for a few UGL's. So not all UGL anavar is winstrol ffs, it may just be dirty, contaminated low purity Oxandrolone.

@armor king Have you actually done a cycle yet? I dunno if you can really comment here if you haven't, last thread I saw from you was debating trying out an oral only cycle.

Anyway, I have some anavar and winstrol from the same lab for my next cycle so I will be able to give a decent comparison against the two compounds so will report back here.


----------



## Digger78

TF03 said:


> There also seems to be some people who can develop gyno from Tbol. Although this seems to be the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> I've never heard of anyone suffering gyno from var however. Something to consider.


The is a lot of tbol going about which is actually Dbol which obviously gives gyno so maybe some have got gyno that way.

I run both last year and I found tbol to be the better. I need to really up my dose on var which costs me a fortune.


----------



## jchpowell

cudsyaj said:


> I highly highly doubt your var or anyone else's is var, real var is extremely expensive to produce and easily swapped out for winny to most... Just get Tbol, at least you can be fairly sure it's Tbol on the box and in the tab


The var I've got atm is lab tested and confirmed as var. It's "expensive" if you're on the dole or something but anyone with even a minimum wage job should be able to afford a cycle.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

TF03 said:


> I've also seen that var will kill your libido, where as Tbol wont.
> 
> Also something to consider.


Ah well, that decides it for me then.

Life ain't life without rumpy pumpy.

Lack of rumpy pumpy causes depression and pessimism.

Then we're looking at an ever-decreasing spiral of lethargy and apathy and missing workouts and eating pizza and drinking beer.

So, Tbol, not var for me.

P.S. I have done neither yet, but will get some Tbol for Sept + Oct.


----------



## Digger78

Does tbol promote hair loss or is it deemed as a safer one to run? I did 8 week cycke on it and didn't lose any


----------



## SkinnyJ

Digger78 said:


> Does tbol promote hair loss or is it deemed as a safer one to run? I did 8 week cycke on it and didn't lose any


Probably the safest for hair loss imo.


----------



## Digger78

SkinnyJ said:


> Probably the safest for hair loss imo.


Would 250mg a week plus 80g ed tbol be much safer on the hair line than 500mg test per week but still get good gains?

I'm paranoid about hair loss


----------



## SkinnyJ

Digger78 said:


> Would 250mg a week plus 80g ed tbol be much safer on the hair line than 500mg test per week but still get good gains?
> 
> I'm paranoid about hair loss


More test = more DHT = more hairloss

Run fina and test.


----------



## scot-ish

i see a lot of people comparing prices, and claiming var a lot more expensive, but from what i can see per mg from one lab Var vs Tbol the var works out 30% cheaper?


----------



## Jalex

scot-ish said:


> i see a lot of people comparing prices, and claiming var a lot more expensive, but fro
> 
> m what i can see per mg from one lab Var vs Tbol the var works out 30% cheaper?


Unusual. I had two buy two tubs of bar and ended up costing me 5x more than my test.


----------



## scot-ish

Jalex said:


> Unusual. I had two buy two tubs of bar and ended up costing me 5x more than my test.


not sure if im allowed to quote prices, but as i seen it before, working out the prices the var works out 2/3's of the price of Tbol per mg.


----------



## Jalex

scot-ish said:


> not sure if im allowed to quote prices, but as i seen it before, working out the prices the var works out 2/3's of the price of Tbol per mg.


All I would say is that var is defo one to go with a reputable lab getting rave peer reviews rather than cheapest.

D hacks, alpha Pharma, not really sure but lots of threads recently


----------



## seandog69

scot-ish said:


> not sure if im allowed to quote prices, but as i seen it before, working out the prices the var works out 2/3's of the price of Tbol per mg.


Yeah you can't quote prices but what lab is it, because as @Jalex says that's very unusual


----------



## Fitness

I have been using anavar for 8 weeks but no tbol. I am kick starting a test e ciycle with tbol and will write here.

Anavar works the first weeks amazing and then not so much. In case I would take orals I would want to switch them every 1-2 weeks so that the body remains confused and won't develop tolerance to it.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Fitness said:


> I have been using anavar for 8 weeks but no tbol. I am kick starting a test e ciycle with tbol and will write here.
> 
> Anavar works the first weeks amazing and then not so much. In case I would take orals* I would want to switch them every 1-2 weeks so that the body remains confused and won't develop tolerance to it*.


Really?


----------



## Tekken

Fitness said:


> I have been using anavar for 8 weeks but no tbol. I am kick starting a test e ciycle with tbol and will write here.
> 
> Anavar works the first weeks amazing and then not so much. In case I would take orals I would want to switch them every 1-2 weeks so that the body remains confused and won't develop tolerance to it.


completely disagree, in the first 2 weeks u notice the cosmetic changes orals give, then u become use to seeing that difference, doesnt mean the compound isnt working. How much muscle do you reckon 2 weeks worth of an oral is goin to actually build?


----------



## rugnugdo

So many pros for both Tbol and Var... Seems that the thread is a split which is better... Especially if as per original question price is not taken into consideration...

I'm still unsure which to run... I'm looking to gain some mass but I'd especially like to lose some body fat (trunk/belly)- would Var be better in this insance???


----------



## empzb

Not sure I've had legit var as it bloated/bulked me. That said - also much harder and vascular.

TBOL I only ran a very short kicker but enjoyed it. Think I'll give tbol only a go going forward and claim it's vitamins to the misses :lol:


----------



## chickenjunkie

Tbol looks intresting


----------



## Peace frog

SkinnyJ said:


> More test = more DHT = more hairloss
> 
> Run fina and test.


If this is true I'm whacking my test up I'd love to lose my hair,been shaving my head twice a week for 20 years


----------



## Peace frog

SkinnyJ said:


> More test = more DHT = more hairloss
> 
> Run fina and test.


If this it true I'm upping my test I'd love to lose my hair,been shaving my head twice a week for 20 years


----------



## Peace frog

Just run var and loved it planning on tbol next though,I gained weight and lost body fat with var but was running it with test so hard to say how much it was down to just the var


----------



## SelflessSelfie

I probably wouldn't run anavar again after this run, first lot I ran was bunk and the second lot I feel aren't giving me quite as good a hardening effect as winstrol does, so for me it's neither anavar or tbol I'll be using in the future, it's masteron and winstrol.


----------



## TF03

So, has anyone used either Pro Chem or Body Nutrition anavar or Tbol of late?

Been offered both from these labs and just after some recent feedback.


----------



## MrPink1983

Avoid both the above labs, and i believe it was arnie that said and i quote 'tbol is for pussies'


----------



## TF03

MrPink1983 said:


> Avoid both the above labs, and i believe it was arnie that said and i quote 'tbol is for pussies'


Great


----------



## ironman1985bcn

So is var or tbol stand alone cycle worth a while


----------



## Electro

tbol for size, anavar for strength/cutting! Both are amazing though.


----------



## Electro

ironman1985bcn said:


> So is var or tbol stand alone cycle worth a while


Yup, I've run 100mg of anavar for 8 weeks and the strength gains are out of this world, gained 3kg solid muscle and got much leaner/vascular.

Currently on 75mg tbol per day, strength gains are moderate - always look pumped and I have gained 7.5lbs in just 3 weeks.. 7 weeks to go!


----------



## G-man99

Electro said:


> Yup, I've run 100mg of anavar for 8 weeks and the strength gains are out of this world, gained 3kg solid muscle and got much leaner/vascular.
> 
> Currently on 75mg tbol per day, strength gains are moderate - always look pumped and I have gained 7.5lbs in just 3 weeks.. 7 weeks to go!


Strength gains out of this world??

Not a patch on oxy or tren

Found tbol better personally at 80mg to anavar at 150mg both for 10 weeks.

Var better for vascularity and muscle 'hardness' though


----------



## Private_pile87

CJ said:


> Tbol was an excellent first cycle for me.
> 
> 7kg lean mass in 7 weeks, lost nothing in PCT either.
> 
> My Tbol log :-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109954-first-ever-cycle-tbol-only-pics.html


 What dosage were you running the t_bol


----------

